

The Origin of Life and the Hidden Role of Quantum Criticality - themgt
https://medium.com/the-physics-arxiv-blog/the-origin-of-life-and-the-hidden-role-of-quantum-criticality-ca4707924552

======
ttctciyf
The authors have previously made some bold claims!
[http://www.mathcomp.leeds.ac.uk/turing2012/WScie12/Content/a...](http://www.mathcomp.leeds.ac.uk/turing2012/WScie12/Content/abstracts/kauffman.html)

------
selimthegrim
This is jaw droppingly terrible, both in its description of quantum
criticality (the article) and the assumption of the paper that this is somehow
biologically meaningful. In fact, this is so bad I might even be roused to
write a Quora post on it.

For a better description of quantum critical points, see the book by Sachdev
([http://www.amazon.com/Quantum-Phase-Transitions-Subir-
Sachde...](http://www.amazon.com/Quantum-Phase-Transitions-Subir-
Sachdev/dp/0521514681/)) and for a better take on quantum criticality in
molecules similar to these, see
([http://arxiv.org/pdf/1307.7676.pdf](http://arxiv.org/pdf/1307.7676.pdf))

